

Show HN: Gutsy, command line app to parse HN Who is Hiring Threads (in Perl) - lsiebert

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gryftir&#x2F;gutsy<p>Since in about 11 hours, there will be new job postings, I thought I&#x27;d show this to people. It is about half way done, but is usable, despite mostly being an excuse to practice coding.<p>You can search by job type: remote, HIB, internships&#x2F; by location&#x2F; by language, and pull the postings into a separate html or text file.<p>It&#x27;s better then Ctrl&#x2F;Cmd +f.  You can construct arbitrary function references (see GutsyExamples) to pick which postings you want, so I can reject postings which say no remote, or remote control when searching for remote positions. It also searches comments on pages linked with a More.<p>I plan to allow &amp;&amp; between job type, location, and languages, maybe add a few locations (suggestions or pull requests welcome), as well as allow doing your own searches.  Hopefully I can get some of that done before midnight tonight.<p>Anyway I&#x27;m curious if anybody besides me would find this useful.
======
lorenzopicoli
Neat! I was just thinking in something like that! Thanks...

------
lsiebert
[https://github.com/gryftir/gutsy](https://github.com/gryftir/gutsy) clickable
link

